# Coal Plants and Premature Births



## tammycorbett (Jul 24, 2018)

Living in close proximity to a coal plant can increase your risk for a premature birth. There was a study published in the American Journal of Epidemiology recently that discussed how pollution from coal and oil power plants is linked to higher rates of premature birth. When several plants closed down in California the rates of premature births for those who lived in the vicinity decreased significantly.
Resource: Birth Defect Research for Children - Closing Coal Plants is Reducing Premature Births – Immediately


----------

